
Ask HN: How do you get senpai in a field (e.g. Haskell) to notice you remotely? - archibaldJ
Let&#x27;s say you have 10~14 hours of free time a week outside of work to commit to any project you want.<p>And let&#x27;s say you have the basic knowledge of things in a particular field (e.g. you know a monad is just a monoid in the category of endofunctors!) and the determination to get senpais (先輩) in the field (e.g. Haskell) to notice you, which may take a couple of years but you are determined to make acquaintances with senpais because they are really cool! And you want to really good in the field. Someday you want to be like senpais.<p>So here is my &quot;Ask HN&quot;:<p>Without attending on-site meet-ups and events and conferences and meeting senpais in person, (and supposed you don&#x27;t have any mutual connections with senpais), how do you go about getting senpais to notice you i.e. in a remote setting and without through a reference?<p>Is it even possible?<p>It has occured to me that &quot;meeting&quot; people online (or &quot;e-meeting&quot; in general) is often kind of a come-and-go thing, espeically if there isn&#x27;t anything off-site that &quot;meaningfully&quot; holds the connection e.g. institutions like universities, or through an organisation, etc.
======
nhgiang
No one notices people with only basic knowledge. Everyone has to spend time
learning and producing good work to be noticed.

As Naruto said, no shortcut to being Hokage.

------
archibaldJ
Ship, ship, and ship.

